# Accident & third party is paying out of his own pocket



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

As the title says, if you are involved in an accident and the third party admits liability and offer to pay for all the damage to your vehicle......

Do you have to notify your Insurance company .???


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

A long time ago someone ran into the back of me. I got some quotes and they paid me cash. And no I didn't tell the insurance company.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The question they ask is worded exactly for this. 

Have you been involved in an accident. They don't ask if you've made a claim (only if a claim was made in relation to the accident).

So in short, yes.
If you do or not, that's up to you!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Personally i wouldn't tell the insurance company.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Worst thing i did telling insurance about a little dent, thought i was covering my ars, but it added 26 quid to my policy, and stuck on a database for 5 years, which means all insurance quotes online have to be picked "accident non fault " on dropdown menus, complete waste of time and i still have dent in my car!, i wouldnt tell them!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

What they don't know won't hurt them, or your pocket.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Strictly speaking you should notify your Insurers of any accident as it is a condition of your policy.

However, if the Third Party is paying privately and not involving their own insurers, then personally i would take a view on it and treat it like you would if you caught your wing mirror on the garage wall and fixed it yourself.

However if the Third Party are getting their own Insurers involved, then you should inform your own insurers, but for "notification only" and not for the purpose of making a claim. It will still be noted as a non fault accident, which unfortunately some Insurers will make a loading for (not that i agree with it, but there actuarial reasons behind this).


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

for me depends on the damage, i hate to get a quote to get something fixed they pay for it then find something else or later on down the line because of the accident get caught out. once they have paid anything after that comes out of your pocket


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Use an accident management company.

My car was hit whilst parked by a neighbour of the person my wife was visiting. Kindertons sorted it all for me.

I would not rely on the third party to sort it - may be the exception but my guess is that it'll end in tears.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Chris_911 said:


> Use an accident management company.
> 
> My car was hit whilst parked by a neighbour of the person my wife was visiting. Kindertons sorted it all for me.
> 
> I would not rely on the third party to sort it - may be the exception but my guess is that it'll end in tears.


I'm against these accident management companies. I've seen quite a few charge absolutely extortionate charges that are unjustifiable.

Seen guys get like for like cars and the daily fee is nothing short of criminal.

I think we have a duty to attempt to keep costs down.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Chris_911 said:


> Use an accident management company.
> 
> My car was hit whilst parked by a neighbour of the person my wife was visiting. Kindertons sorted it all for me.
> 
> I would not rely on the third party to sort it - may be the exception but my guess is that it'll end in tears.


Problem with this, the accident management company will organise a credit repair, a credit hire etc but will only do this if they have the Third Party insurance details.

The TP is also unlikely to want to settle privately with all the additional costs involved.

This means the TP will have to report it his insurance company. This would then also mean that the OP will need to report to his own insurers.

If the TP is being amicable and is happy to pay the repair costs without this being of detriment to the OP (ie they will be OK without a car for a couple of days during repair), then it is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

There was no contact with my insurance company at any point. The guy that hit my car didn't even ask for any details.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't for all the reasons above. As long as he pays and you're happy with repair. Play fair with him though, get quotes from various places check he's happy and he should be ok. If you take the p and try and get other work done or get a quote inflated he could say stuff it I'll go through insurance. Not saying you would but I've seen it before with friends.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I got hit up the **** a couple of years back and it's cost me an average of £15 extra on each car policy ever since, !! Insurance companies are a joke, feel free to beat them at their silly games.


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

This has just happened to me, I rang them up to notify them but told them I wasn't claiming unless the negotiations broke down.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Is there anything stopping you taking the cash then just telling your insurance?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Some geezer reversed into me not long ago on my way to work and the only damage was my number plate smashed, so we just settled at the roadside, 25 quid( they're 35 for front and rear at Audi) i didn't bother telling my insurance, no point. depending on the damage i'd prefer to settle there and then.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Chris_911 said:


> Use an accident management company.
> 
> My car was hit whilst parked by a neighbour of the person my wife was visiting. Kindertons sorted it all for me.
> 
> I would not rely on the third party to sort it - may be the exception but my guess is that it'll end in tears.


Don't suppose you took your insurance through sky insurance?


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

NMH said:


> Personally i wouldn't tell the insurance company.


............same here.:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> I wouldn't for all the reasons above. As long as he pays and you're happy with repair. Play fair with him though, get quotes from various places check he's happy and he should be ok. If you take the p and try and get other work done or get a quote inflated he could say stuff it I'll go through insurance. Not saying you would but I've seen it before with friends.


^ I'm with every single word above. :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

on the other side i would go with insurance after the woman who hit my mum initially offered to pay then went ghost. refused to answer the door when we went with quote 

turns out she had rung her insurance and said my mum hit her...

since no report from my mum within 24 hours of the accident as in most T&C they put my mum 100% at fault 

we had a hell of a job to reverse their decision ended up going to the under writer as the insurance broker and claims assessment company didnt want to know..... 

beware!


----------

